# 2 - OldSchool Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 250m's w/Link



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

These are mine.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292833301245

Arguably from the best era of Rockford Fosgate ever, these 2 amps can be strapped to provide a Rated Output of 1,000 x 1 into 4 Ohms.

Here's a video of Big D Wiz doing a dyno of the previous year's version of this same amp and getting 1,400 Watts out of one!


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

metanium said:


> These are mine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292833301245
> 
> ...


Awesome amps! I definitely wanted these in high school. I heard two of these hooked up to two JL 18w6s in a tahoe back it in the day. It slammed!


----------

